# Burgers



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is how I prefer my hamburgers.A recent Bacon , Egg, and Cheese Burger I grilled.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Yummy try putting it on a bagel! I love bagel burgers


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Add some sauted onions and mushrooms to it next time.. makes it even better.... a hamburger with a fried egg is the BOMB


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

an egg on a burger...oooohhhh yyeaaa


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

A good burger is by far my favorite food but, never had an egg on one.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Paymaster, whats your favorite burger mix? I like 50/50 ground sirloin and ground pork.. also, what kinda spices you like in your burger meat? I do montreal steak seasoning and grilled onions (mixed in the meat).


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Hey Paymaster, whats your favorite burger mix? I like 50/50 ground sirloin and ground pork.. also, what kinda spices you like in your burger meat? I do montreal steak seasoning and grilled onions (mixed in the meat).


I prefer ground venison, but that don't last long around here!

I usually go with ground chuck at 80/20. I do Montreal on steak but I have never tried on burgers. I use salt and pepper and some onion powder. If my wife makes up the burgers, there will be bread crumbs and all kinda stuff in there.She never makes plain burger patties.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Agreed...no pattie goes un-loaded


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Waffle House will fix a burger with whatever they have if you ask.

Joraca


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Joraca said:


> Waffle House will fix a burger with whatever they have if you ask.
> 
> Joraca


First BEC Burger I ever ate was at IHOP, then later went to Waffle House and they added a fried egg to my Cheese Burger for 50 cents extra. Good eats for sure. I have been cooking them at home ever since. Have to give Paula Deen credit for my eating the first one. I saw her cook one on her TV show before I ever tried one.

Here is another.


----------

